

Twitter users outside the US will soon be served by Twitter International Co - roye

see here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.twitter.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;20172527
anyone want to weigh in on what the significance will be?
======
Beached
I can see tech companies being able to better cope with regional nuances.
Instead of trying to find policies that fit the laws of all nations (Not truly
possible?), They can deploy different policies for different regions. This
could also help them mitigate governments over reaching hands, such as what
Microsoft was going through a while back when the US wanted the data stored on
their servers in Ireland.

